# Embarrassing



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I read the news... Conservative and liberal, American and foreign....

Can Obama get any more embarrassing. 

I'm so utterly disgusted.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes! Yes he can!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The funniest part is he is so delusional/narcissistic he thinks he looks good to the rest of the world.


----------



## JohnH (Feb 17, 2015)

One day we'll see that it is not stupidity but all by design.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with you Sir. His embarrassing antics are only embarrassing to Patriotic Americans. To Socialists, they are simply The Plan.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe we can all have a thrill run up our leg when he ends his term with a second apology tour.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

OBomber has incurred the hate of the civilized world with his Predator Drone war crimes and his illegal imprisonment and execution of enemies in violation of the Geneva Convention.

He is truly the WORST WAR CRIMINAL since Bush.

History will remember this time as America's darkest hour.

:idea:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

History will judge him as one of the worst presidents ever if not an out and out traitor. He is a an embarrassment to our nation, our constitution, our people, and our forefathers.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

yes I do.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The way I look at it, Obama is the 5th best president in history.

1... Lincoln and Regan (tie)

2... 17 presidents tied for 2nd

3... 23 presidents tied for 3rd

4... Bush

5... Obama


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> The way I look at it, Obama is the 5th best president in history.
> 
> 1... Lincoln and Regan (tie)
> 
> ...


some people will be looking for LBJ, FDR, Woodrow Wilson, and Truman toward the bottom of that list .... I most certainly rank both Bush administrations above them ....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Their was a time when I looked at W as a jack ass. It turns out he was so right about the middle east. Our namby pamby country did not have the political will to defeat the Muslims. Still we do not have the political will. If Bush would have completed the task we would not be experiencing what we are seeing today. He would have been condemned worse than he is now.
If we would have not slowed them down for ten years where would we be now.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, if anybody thought it would be any different, the splatter's pretty much on them and I hope they enjoy it. Duh. Everybody said. What did anybody realistically expect?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Of course he can.
See what happens the next two years--- he will be out of control.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I will be simply amazed if this country survives this administration.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Yes! Yes he can!


You were so correct


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I read the news... Conservative and liberal, American and foreign....
> 
> Can Obama get any more embarrassing.
> 
> I'm so utterly disgusted.


All I had to do was read the title of this thread, "Embarrassing", and I immediately knew it had to do with Obama.

Isn't that..............embarrassing.................. for our country?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Frostbite said:


> OBomber has incurred the hate of the civilized world with his Predator Drone war crimes and his illegal imprisonment and execution of enemies in violation of the Geneva Convention.
> 
> He is truly the WORST WAR CRIMINAL since Bush.
> 
> ...


These words of "wisdom" brought to you by the Director of the "Revive The Holocaust Committee".


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, reading the news today, from various outlets, it seems the village idiot is at it again. Making a complete ass out of himself with our Latin American neighbors... And bowing to Cuba and Venezuela. Who the f does he think he is... (Rhetorical).


----------

